# Happy Birthday jfschultz



## PB Moderating Team (Jul 20, 2016)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jfschultz (born 1948, Age: 68)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 20, 2016)

Happy birthday, John!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 20, 2016)

_*Happy birthday!*_

And all along I thought I was the oldest member of the PB.


----------



## Berean (Jul 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 21, 2016)

Ed, I'm 74, though I believe Jeff O'Neil (Cymro) might be older than I am.


----------

